# ,  ,   , !

## viki

** ,     ,  ** ** ,     ! 
 ,  ** ,     "" (http://www.kirillovka-motor.org.ua). 
       2, 3, 4 .    , .
 - .         , . , , .     *,  , , -,     ""  "".* 
       1    - : 30. 
       1    - : 30-65. 
       1    - : 30.  **,    ,  *!* 
    - ! 
 : +38(067)61-31-982

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   ,   !  !  ...http://morskie-kanikyl.at.ua/   ,        ...  *... ,  ! 
      25-  2013.  31-  2013.     .          (, ). 
,  -   .       !          ...           ..., , .    ,          .     .     .       ...    !        ,    .  ,      ,  ,    ...   !  -  !      ,          ...  -... !       ,       ...    -    ,          ... - ,  TV, Wi-Fi, .     !        ! 
    !!!    -     !     !      ... 
 !  ...     .
   10  ,    ""  ... ,  ,    ...  ,       (  ),  - .
  ,  ,   ...  - ,  ,-. 
        .
        !*

----------

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

   ...    ,      ...  : http://morskie-kanikyl.at.ua/index/ceny/0-43 ...,      " "    .     .

----------

, .

----------


## tayatlas

> ...    ,      ...  : http://morskie-kanikyl.at.ua/index/ceny/0-43 ...,      " "    .     .

          ?     :    -       ,        . 
         10   2-     (..        ):
   -  -  2500 
   -  - 2400  ( .. "" , ,     )
   -   - 1000  (               )  
   - 5900  
     . 
          .   10   2 .   :
   -  - 5300    (  ,   ,     3-4  )
   -      - 440   
     5740 .  
     3      ,   .         "" - . 
     (        ),      .     .... .... .........           ..... 
   ,    ,    ......

----------

> 5740 .

       ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

    :)  
..   ,       ): 
...    .

----------


## infospacer

> :)  
> ..   ,       ):

     9       5200   
All inc -  4000. , ,  2  1.5  .    , ,  . ,         (, !).

----------


## vital

> ,         (, !).

       . , ,  ,         .   

> ,

           ,

----------


## Ihor

> ?     :    -       ,        . 
>          10   2-     (..        ):
>    -  -  2500 
>    -  - 2400  ( .. "" , ,     )
>    -   - 1000  (               )  
>    - 5900  
>      . 
> **.   10   2 .   :
>    -  - 5300    (  ,   ,     3-4  )
> ...

       ?         ,      !    ,      
          ,    ,         / ! 
      ,       ,     ,       : ,   ..         
       !      !

----------


## V00D00People

*Ihor*,           ,               !   ,  ,    ?

----------


## Ihor

1%  100    ,         -     (     :) )
 -  ,   , ,   ,          ?:)

----------


## V00D00People

,         -  ,  ,  ,  , +     - .  +      (         ,        ).  
     "  " -     .     ,     ...      .      " "   ...   .

----------


## tayatlas

> 5740  -      ?

      -   !    

> -   ,   , ,   ,           ?:)

         ,         ,      "".      -   . 
    ,    ,                ""  "". 
    - .    -   .        " ".  "  "      1-2    " "    .  ....         .         ,    " ".

----------


## V00D00People

> ?:)

     ,    .     2-3   ,   ,          ,       "    "    .   ,   .         :)))

----------


## infospacer

> . , ,  ,         .
>          ,

    -     .      -  .  ,          -     , ,  ,   .  ,      ,      ,        . 
,    ,      .       , -,  . ,      . 
P.S. http://news.finance.ua/ru/toplist/~/1/2/303027

----------


## vital

*infospacer*,      .       ,  ,     100500        .     ,    .           ,    -   (  )          ,  ,  ,   - " , ,  , ?".   

> ?

     ""? ,  -   ,   .     -  ,   ,    .   .         .   .
(        -    )))   

> 1%  100    ,        -     (     :) )

    200%        -     (    ), ..     ,       ,        (   ,    ),

----------


## infospacer

> *infospacer*,      .       ,  ,     100500        .     ,    .           ,    -   (  )          ,  ,  ,   - " , ,  , ?".

      "     ",  ,      ? ,  ,    ...

----------


## vital

*infospacer*, 
   ,  ,         .
 , :      
 ,  (" ,     -  "):

----------


## infospacer

> *infospacer*, 
>    ,  ,  ""   - ""      .

  *vital*,   , ,                 *  ,

----------


## vital

> vital,   , ,                 *  ,

    ,   .  -  . ,         ,      . . -      .
.      ,  (   GPS- )

----------


## tayatlas

> ,          -     , ,  ,   .  ,      ,

         ,   ,     : 
   - ,          ( -    )
   -  ,    ,  ""       (          ..... )
   -        ,       "  ".           " " (     ,        ....     )  
      :       ?

----------


## vital

> :       ?

   ,  ,   :)   , !

----------


## infospacer

> . -      .

       ,     ,         ,   ,    .   , : 
1.           . ,    .
2.    .       ,  ,     -   .
  ! 
P.S.   "": http://www.otzyv.ru/read.php?id=156805
  : https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...ient=firefox-a https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...ecd4595b56475d
         .

----------


## vital

> 1.           . ,    .

      .      3000 .   3,5-4   ,     1000 .  .. ""  20 .    

> 2.    .       ,  ,     -   .
>   !

       ,     (       ).   

> P.S.   "": http://www.otzyv.ru/read.php?id=156805
>   : https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...ient=firefox-a

     ,    ,    ,      :)   

> https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...ecd4595b56475d

     -    .     .     ""      .     http://www.gazeta.ru/social/news/201..._2847557.shtml   :)
  :)    

> - ,          ( -    )

        (  ).   .  ,    ,      -   .             . , .  - -  , ,  :)

----------


## infospacer

> ,     (       ).

      ,   ,         .  ,    .  

> ,    ,    ,      :)

      .       ,                .  

> (  ).   .  ,    ,      -   .             . , .  - -  , ,  :)

  ,   ,      .          ,    .  , ,   .       ,   ..    ,       .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,   ..    ,       .

            . 
             .. ,         ....       . 
           ""    .    2006    2007.      ... ,    .    ....  .             . ""     (     )  ,   ....     ""        .  10       ,       20-30 /. 
     :  ,      4-5    17 !      !   ! 
           .     ...       .      - ""  . 
      "    " -     ...... 
       ,                .     4    2     3-4  -  . 
        -  .

----------


## infospacer

> .
>            .. ,         ....       .

   ,      , ,      . ,  -    
           . ,      ...

----------


## vital

> , ,   .       ,   ..    ,       .

           .    - :) 
     (      ) -      ,    ,   ,   ,    ,          ,    .  -      .       ,       ( ). 
   -  .   ,  tayatlas" -   .                -          . 
 ,                  ,    ,        .
  -             :) 
  ,    ,  ,  (     , ) ,       .   .  -  .   

> ,  -

  .         ,      . .      (  ).

----------


## Lera

> .. ""  20 .

   14. 
.       ))

----------


## tayatlas

> .       ))

            ...   ?......        " "    ?       ....

----------


## 23q

1200uhy .  .

----------


## GLOOMEROK

=     ...

----------


## Lera

> ...   ?......        " "    ?       ....

     ?  ,        600-1000 ?

----------

-,   .   " 1566 "
200$   !
   ?

----------


## Lera

> " 1566 "

   1010 ;)   

> ?

      - ( 1 673)       ? )))))      . 
,      .  ,    ,      ,      .

----------

,      _      _    ...     ...

----------


## tayatlas

_-. 1757  . 
       .....       ,      ...   ....  ? 400   ?     .  2557  
       : 
    (8 ) - 2183 
    (8 ) - 2091  
   ...    ,    .

----------


## Lera

> ,      _      _    ...     ...

          (      2 ).       ,       3500-4000   .   ?   

> _-. 1757  .

   AIRONIX  925 , Wizz Air  505   .

----------


## vital

*GLOOMEROK*,   

> =     ...

  ,   !  _ .
 .
 ..._    

> Wizz Air  505   .

  ,      .   !     ,    . 2199 .    (  ).        (   -)     1000.   3000.     7  (+)    -    .      ,    .  

> 076:05 → 7:30
> 2 084,00UAH
> WIZZ Discount Club
> 2 199,00UAH

----------


## Lera

> !     ,    . 2199 .    (  ).

     ,         ,         ,  .))))     -         9- 1202,  11-    895   ,  13-   873 .  **:     

> (   -)     1000

        ?  http://www.antalyacity.ru/?p=11898
 , .      ( ,        ),     

> 

    ? 756 - 16-.

----------

> 

   ,     
: Eftalia Aytur Hotel 3*, , 7 , 2 ,  16.06 (   ?), 4740    **:     ,  -  , ,       ...    -    ,   -    .     .
     " ".  ,      ( ) - ""    .     ,     ""  ...       - " :    ? ",  ,   5       "    ,   ,   "     (  ,     ...).    

> 

      ,      .       ,        -,    ,    "",   .      .
      ,     .

----------


## vital

> -

   ? ,        ! :)   

> ? 756 - 16-.

   ,  .      - ,   -    :)

----------


## Lera

> 4740

   , .    .    .   

> ?

   )   -  .   

> ,  .      - ,   -    :)

   :    -

----------

,   4740,  2    6   -   ,   .

----------


## vital

> :    -

  ,    :)

----------


## Lera

**:     

> ,   4740,  2    6   -   ,   .

   .    ,           "    ".

----------

